# What is your favorite "mayo?"



## Otter (Nov 18, 2004)

What is your favorite "mayo?"


----------



## crewsk (Nov 18, 2004)

OMG!!! Otter this is a crime against Southerner's!!!! Dukes mayo wasn't mentioned!!!   Oh well, I'll get over it, that's why I voted for other. If you ever come to SC, be sure to pick up a jar. It's the best!!


----------



## marmalady (Nov 18, 2004)

Hellman's - hands down  - no contest!


----------



## MJ (Nov 18, 2004)

Miracle Whip - hands down - no contest!


----------



## Audeo (Nov 18, 2004)

Hellman's - hands down - no contest! 8)


----------



## choclatechef (Nov 18, 2004)

Home made Mayo is best, but I like Hellman's also.


----------



## crewsk (Nov 18, 2004)

Dang, where's all my Southern support!?


----------



## choclatechef (Nov 18, 2004)

Sorry crewsk!  I don't live in the south, and they don't sell Duke's here.  I never tasted it.


----------



## crewsk (Nov 18, 2004)

That's ok chocolatechef. I'm just in a corny kinda mood today!


----------



## Raine (Nov 18, 2004)

It's gotta be Duke's.


----------



## crewsk (Nov 18, 2004)

YAY Raniee to the rescue!!


----------



## middie (Nov 18, 2004)

Miracle Whip. I know I know it's not "real" mayo.
But it's what I like best hands down.


----------



## mudbug (Nov 18, 2004)

Another Hellman's groupie here.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 18, 2004)

Depends on what it's for.  My own is best, but I only make it for certain things, not as an everyday condiment.

*For everyday use it's MIRACLE WHIP all the way, baby!*


When we were little, mom bought something called "Spin Blend,"   which we thought was pretty tasty, too.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 18, 2004)

hellman's on most things, but i like miracle whip in certain things like cole slaw...


----------



## bege (Nov 18, 2004)

Hellmans is my favorite, but I buy Kraft Mayo if it is on special.  I use Miracle Whip for some things.  I keep mayo and MW on hand at all times.


----------



## Leaf Storm (Nov 18, 2004)

Home made is best but if not then hellmans!


----------



## marmalady (Nov 18, 2004)

Crews, I'm sorry, lol - I guess I'm just a transplanted Southerner!  Hellman's is what I grew up with, but I do buy Duke's down here.


----------



## crewsk (Nov 18, 2004)

That's ok marmalady! I'll eat Hellman's if Duke's isin't around although it's not my first choice. I guess it's the fact that I was raised on Duke's


----------



## Raine (Nov 18, 2004)

Duke's


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 18, 2004)

CREWSK - I'M HERE!!!!!!!!!!

It's Dukes or nothing here!!!!!!!!!!!!


hahahaha - a common "northern" misconception - Miracle Whip is NOT mayonnaise!   :P


----------



## Raine (Nov 18, 2004)

I agree Elf!


----------



## debthecook (Nov 18, 2004)

I was raised with Miracle Whip, but now prefer Hellmanns.


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 18, 2004)

I also was raised with Miracle Whip and we were brought up being TOLD it was mayo! LOL  But I lived in Cleveland!  It took me a long time to like mayonnaise.  Every now and then I like a bologna sandwich with the white bread that sticks to the roof of your mouth and a little bit of Miracle Whip.   8)


----------



## middie (Nov 19, 2004)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> CREWSK - I'M HERE!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> It's Dukes or nothing here!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



i said it wasn't real mayo. even i know that. but it's what i grew up with it's what i like


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 19, 2004)

Middie, I just wanted you to know that I didn't even read your post - I got as far as crewsk's cry for help.  I can promise you I am not mean like that.  I can certainly understand why you thought I was "talking" to you.

I do apologize and I would NEVER say anything malicious like that to anyone.


----------



## crewsk (Nov 19, 2004)

Thank's kitchenelf!


----------



## Psiguyy (Nov 19, 2004)

What's with the Hellman's?  Out WEST, it's BEST FOOD'S!  Grew up with the stuff.  Anything else just doesn't taste right.  

I envy all you who make your own mayo.  I guess I'm so used to Best Foods that nothing I make quite lives up to the standard.


----------



## middie (Nov 19, 2004)

oh elf... no i didn't think it was mean. i really didn't.
no appology needed lol. thanks though


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 19, 2004)

Thanks middie - you know how you make up someone's intonations as you read what they typed -    Yours was rather dry and monotone and very low!!!! LOL


----------



## chez suz (Nov 19, 2004)

Hellmans for me..but not too much.. don't like anything with too much mayo never heard of Dukes..but would be willing to try..Miracle Whip just doesn't make it for me.


----------



## SierraCook (Nov 19, 2004)

Psiguyy said:
			
		

> What's with the Hellman's?  Out WEST, it's BEST FOOD'S!  Grew up with the stuff.  Anything else just doesn't taste right.
> 
> I envy all you who make your own mayo.  I guess I'm so used to Best Foods that nothing I make quite lives up to the standard.




Best Food's is also what I use and grew up with.  One of my other favorites is Kraft's Hot and Spicy.  It is great on Polish sausages.


----------



## Sarah 1426 (Nov 19, 2004)

Got to be Dukes!
Another southerner here!!!


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 20, 2004)

I prefer Miracle Whip (salad dressing) to mayo for most things.  It has a tang that I like.  But when I eat an artichoke I like mayo.  Usually Hellmans** but I have tried Dukes since moving to SC.  I think they use entirely too much here, and I usually have to ask them to go light on the mayo when I order a burger at a restaurant.

**I have never understood why it is called Hellmans in the east and Best Foods in the west.  Same with spices.  In California we used Schilling but in the east it is McCormick.  I think they may have changed that though because I think I have seen some things labeled Schilling-McCormick (or is it McCormick-Schilling?  I think that's it.  lol).

 Barbara


----------



## spryte (Nov 20, 2004)

Hellman's for me too... I think Hellman's & Best Foods are the same brand just on opposite coasts.  But never never never Miracle Whip.  I couldn't figure out until I was an adult why I didn't like sandwichs as Nana's house.... it was because she only used Miracle Whip!


----------



## middie (Nov 20, 2004)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Thanks middie - you know how you make up someone's intonations as you read what they typed -    Yours was rather dry and monotone and very low!!!! LOL



i didn't mean for it to be lol. my appologies


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 16, 2005)

Hellmans


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 18, 2005)

I buy Trader Joe's exclusively, better tasting and less $$.  I thought this would be regarding the flavored mayo, in which case I would say wasabi mayo, roasted red or yellow pepper mayo, Red Robbins BBQ sauce flavored mayo.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 19, 2005)

best foods is the western division (west of the rockies), cpc international, which makes hellman's, is the eastern division of the same company. an old friend used to work in their advertising/testing dept., and said that most of the best foods stuff was slightly spicier, while the cpc stuff is sweeter. this was supposedly derived from taste testing over the years.


----------



## luvs (Jan 24, 2005)

hellman's. miracle whip out to be banned.


----------

